# Any problems diluting excel?



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

I've recently gone from a 75 to a 30gal so all my old dosing amounts have been thrown off. Just wanted to check to see if there would be any problems from diluting excel (I want to be able to dose 1full capful daily for maximum consistency). Also - would mixing excel with either flourish comprehensive supplement for the planted aquarium or pmdd be alright as well? (my mom will be looking after my tank for a month and a half and I need to make it as easy as possible for her)


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I wouldn't mix them up for a long term dosing plan, but there is no problem diluting it (I am pretty sure), that is what happens when you put it in the tank, it dilutes, it is actually a diluted form of the chemical anyhow.
You should make sure to use distilled water to dilute it.

Now after I said that, if there are any chem buffs out there, they might say otherwise in the off chance that it needs to be diluted with something other then water to keeps it's properties, but I would not think so, and think it is safe to do so.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't know about Excel specifically, but I've been using gluteraldehyde as an Excel substitute and dilute it without any issues. I kinda have to since I've purchased a 50% concentration and I'm not about to put that straight into my tank. I've been using tap water to dilute it since I'm lazy and it keeps it's ability to kill algae so I think it's still serving as a carbon source for the plants as well. Can't really judge that by viewing the tank.  

I don't know if I'd mix the excel with the ferts before hand. I don't know how they might react and whether some of the benefits would be lost.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Seachem claims that Excel will lose it's effectiveness after 24 hours or so within the aquarium. That's why they recommend daily dosing or possibly every other day. So by diluting it in water aren't you in effect reducing it's effectiveness once dosed. I would post your exact question in the Seachem board or do a search over there.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, it is a diluted version of gluteraldehyde already. And in the aquarium there are other factors, like filtration and evaporation.

I do agree however that to be 100% sure, post this up in the Seachem sponsor thread and they will get back to you for certain.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> I do agree however that to be 100% sure, post this up in the Seachem sponsor thread and they will get back to you for certain.


Thanks for the suggestion - I'd done a search in this part of the site but hadn't thought about looking there. Someone else had asked the same question so I'll just repost the answer here in case someone else finds this thread looking for the same info:

"You can mix Flourish Excel in RO/DI water, but it should not be mixed with tap water, due to the fact that any organics in the water can break down Excel."

So there's the answer. Don't think I'll be able to find RO/DI water overly easily though so I'll just have to go by the each thread in the cap = approx 1ml approach.

Thanks all.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You can go to the store and get a gallon of distilled water in the drinking water section for under a buck (or just at a buck) and that will work just fine. They just say to not use Tap water, I am sure that any commercially processed / filtered water will be A-OK to use.


----------

